# Oat Milk



## Martin.A (Oct 11, 2019)

Anyone tried this? My wife has started using it on her breakfast cereal and I was wondering if it's OK for diabetics.

Martin


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2019)

I'd imagine it depends how much of it you use as it contains more carbs than that of semi skimmed etc xx


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Oct 12, 2019)

Martin
Alpro Unsweetened Almond Milk 0 carbs
https://www.alpro.com/uk/products/drinks/almond/unsweetened


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 12, 2019)

Anitram said:


> One thing I miss is a latte. Tried making it with Alpro but it doesn't work. Thought oat milk might, but wary of oats as I believe they can sometimes be a problem for diabetics.
> 
> I only have regular milk in my tea as the carbs are 100% lactose and I read that anything with an ingredient ending -ose should be avoided.
> 
> Martin


Have you tried the Alpro Barista range to make latte's? they have a Barista Almond it does have carbs but less than what oat milk has, they formulated them for specifically barista use

Like @MeeTooTeeTwo has mentioned I only use alpro almond roasted unsweetened milk as I have porridge and don't really fancy covering the extra carbs in cows milk
xx


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2019)

The trouble with all of these trendy artificial milks is just that. They are industrially produced, and in the case of almond milk destructive to the environment. None of them contain all of the vitamins and minerals that are essential to life which nature provides in real milk. People with diabetes are obsessed with carbs, but that’s not why we eat food.

The best Barista milk by far is skimmed milk, because it froths easily. And it’s cheap, and available everywhere.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 12, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> The best Barista milk by far is skimmed milk, because it froths easily. And it’s cheap, and available everywhere.



Skim milk tastes blech, IMO. Bonsoy milk doesn't and it's actually better for foaming. It lacks calcium and probably some other good things, but on the other hand it's a better protein source IMO. And it's not very processed, probably not much more so than skim milk. Plus it has a reasonable fibre load. 

On the other hand, it ain't cheap. And it does have tapioca syrup and Job's Tears (great name), a kind of Asian grain, so almost the same carb content as skim milk. But sadly worse for BG if, like me, you're very sensitive to grains.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2019)

Soya is another environmental disaster. Just saying


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 12, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Soya is another environmental disaster. Just saying



Not as much as the meat it gets turned into, inefficiently!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 12, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> Not as much as the meat it gets turned into, inefficiently!



EDIT: Or the dairy it gets turned into, equally inefficiently!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 12, 2019)

Anitram said:


> One thing I miss is a latte. Tried making it with Alpro but it doesn't work. Thought oat milk might, but wary of oats as I believe they can sometimes be a problem for diabetics.
> 
> I only have regular milk in my tea as the carbs are 100% lactose and I read that anything with an ingredient ending -ose should be avoided.
> 
> Martin


Just in case you’re worried., Lactose is two simple sugars joined together , it’s in milk and milk products , being sugar it will  be included in the carb content.  I am lactose intolerant and as I don’t want to give up dairy I buy lacto free milk, cheese and cream.


----------



## karloc (Oct 13, 2019)

I have read that lactose is actually a pretty good form of carbs (might have just found some info and stopped looking as I liked what I read ) - obviously carbs are still carbs to diabetics.

I have found full fat milk foams the best - skimmed and even semi skimmed just don't foam as well - maybe just my milk foaming ability .

Full fat milk in coffee is most days my main source of carbs. Cream might be better but as a household because of kids / wife etc we already have blue, green and red - so just don't want another thing open . And as I'm keeping carbs at 10-20g per day not too worried.
Enjoying (as much as I can without my beloved sugar) a coffee as I type .


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2019)

You don’t have to try very hard to get lactose free cheese. Properly aged cheddar is very low in lactose, as are some blue cheeses. Parmesan can be considered as lactose free, as can Gran Padano, because of the way they are made. Gouda is very low too.


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2019)

karloc said:


> I have found full fat milk foams the best - skimmed and even semi skimmed just don't foam as well - maybe just my milk foaming ability


Maybe it depends on the sort of milk frother you have. I find full fat milk works best in mine, but it’s one that whizzes it up from the bottom, rather than putting a heating element in from the top like they do in coffee shops.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a bean-to-cup Italian coffee machine which recommends skimmed milk rather than full fat because it uses the coffee shop method of high pressure steam, all built in. It reduces the danger of the whizzer method producing butter with full fat milk.


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I have a bean-to-cup Italian coffee machine which recommends skimmed milk rather than full fat because it uses the coffee shop method of high pressure steam, all built in. It reduces the danger of the whizzer method producing butter with full fat milk.


Eek! I’ve never produced butter wth mine, fortunately. Isn’t the basis of the low carber's 'Bullet proof coffee' to add a lump of butter to coffee? (shudder!)


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2019)

Robin said:


> Eek! I’ve never produced butter wth mine, fortunately. Isn’t the basis of the low carber's 'Bullet proof coffee' to add a lump of butter to coffee? (shudder!)


I've not heard of that but I might try it! There is very little which can't be improved by the addition of a knob of butter.... in my opinion


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I've not heard of that but I might try it! There is very little which can't be improved by the addition of a knob of butter.... in my opinion


I think you’re supposed to have coconut oil in it as well. I can’t stand little globules of fat appearing on the top of my mug of coffee, I love butter, but I think I’ll save it for my toast or green veg!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2019)

The aesthetics don't worry me, as long as it tastes good. I imagine if you put enough butter in it, there will be a layer rather than globules much like cream when you run it in over the back of a spoon. I have a jar of coconut oil somewhere. I may be experimenting at breakfast time tomorrow!


----------



## karloc (Oct 13, 2019)

Robin said:


> Maybe it depends on the sort of milk frother you have. I find full fat milk works best in mine, but it’s one that whizzes it up from the bottom, rather than putting a heating element in from the top like they do in coffee shops.


I have the steam wand like the coffee shop type


----------

